# REVIEW: IeGO power cables.



## oicdn

I received two cables to test. I used them on both my PS, and on my DAC. the results were pretty much the same, more noticeable on my DAC though.


















 The differences between the two are the terminations. The copper colored one pins are made with furukawa copper. The silver ones are chemically polished and treated, and silver plated 240um thick.

 It's a little hard to discern the differences between the two. However, being extremely familiar with my rig, I could subtly tell the differences. 

 The silver plated terminations provide a slightly more detailed otientation of the music. Whereas the Furukawa copper terminations provided that typical copper sound. No extra fullness or bassy note, it just didn't sound as acute.

 You can see by the picture how much larger it is than my stock cable on my DAC. HUGE difference. both in quality and size. That alone makes you feel like you made a worthwhile purchase.

 The sonic gains are infact a much darker background and weighty-er notes. There's a noticeable difference in soundstage, but nothing immense in terms of width or overall. I did however like the layering in which the cable seemed to add stability to everything. 

 The best analogy I could come up with is imagine a flute player hitting a note and it sounds wavy, then slightly adjusts the mouthpiece and gets a smoooooth note. There wasn't a change in pitch or anything else, the note just smoothed out and has a more visceral sound to it.

 I would recommend either of these cables. I've listened to a DIY cable about 4 months ago and it didn't have quite the same effect this one did. I'm unsure if it's from materials, insulation, or what, but this cable was definitely better. You can snag these up on eBay or here from Maniac, the same guy who sells the Keces DACs....great guy to do business with and awesome products for the money, for sure.


----------



## slwiser

I have a pair of the silver plated PCs. These are very good.


----------



## oicdn

I'm starting to become a believer in cables. After listening to these more and more, I'm starting to like the tone and control they give.

 They only have about 60 hours of burn-in from me, but they make a great compliment to the Keces DAC, and to any typical power cord PS. I'm now curious as to how the higher end ones sound.


----------



## Jon L

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a pair of the silver plated PCs. These are very good._

 

I've got a few of their cords coming in the mail. We'll see if they can compete with Lessloss and Black Sands..


----------



## vcoheda

they look well made.


----------



## shaizada

Jon L,

 Do make a comparison with the Black Sand cables. I've been really curious about these cables for use in a second setup. Seems to be made of excellent quality materials.


----------



## Maniac

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oicdn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm starting to become a believer in cables. After listening to these more and more, I'm starting to like the tone and control they give.

 They only have about 60 hours of burn-in from me, but they make a great compliment to the Keces DAC, and to any typical power cord PS. I'm now curious as to how the higher end ones sound._

 

Hello Oicdn, give it a bit more time and they will continue to develop. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It seem to take a bit of time to burn in, due to the heavy construction of the cable and beefy connectors.

 The L70530 series (the one tested here) is basically designed to target cables at a higher price point, but priced to target users who are looking to replace their "little black cable" painlessly.

 However it is kinda a pain to shove the brand new IEC into machines, and it is done to better grip the contacts as well as allowing the contact to retain good grip after repeated use. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For anyone who got IeGO cables, do try REALLY REALLY hard to push it in, there should only be about 3mm of IEC's keyed plug left after the connector is fully inserted. If there's too much left on the outside, you ain't pushing hard enough yet. (A bit of wiggle when stuck often does wonders too.)


----------



## oicdn

That was one of the things I noticed was how tough it was to push in the plugs. But the cables are massive and beefy. My sister said it looked like a washer and dryer power cord, lol.


----------



## AudioCats

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oicdn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I've listened to a DIY cable about 4 months ago and it didn't have quite the same effect this one did._

 

any info on that DIY cable? ....


----------



## Maniac

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oicdn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That was one of the things I noticed was how tough it was to push in the plugs. But the cables are massive and beefy. My sister said it looked like a washer and dryer power cord, lol._

 

Well, that might be an idea of running the cable in fast if your dryer/washing machine uses IEC sockets


----------



## mrarroyo

What are the retail prices for this cables? Thanks.


----------



## Maniac

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What are the retail prices for this cables? Thanks._

 

For L70530 + 8055 (the coppery one that oicdn is testing above)
 1.5M/5ft = $65 USD + Shipping
 2.0M/6.5ft = $80 USD + Shipping
 Custom length = $15 USD per 0.5M added, bulk unterminated cable also available at the same price.


 For L70530 + 8065 (the silver plated connector that oicdn is testing above)
 1.5M/5ft = $95 USD + Shipping
 2.0M/6.5ft = $110 USD + Shipping
 Custom length = $15 USD per 0.5M added, bulk unterminated cable also available at the same price, it all the same if the connectors are not installed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Shipping to North America/Europe is $25 for 1, $35 for 2, $45 for 3 and $55 for 5~9 cables, for 10 or more cables, it is $30 flat rate and I'll pickup the rest of the shipping cost.



 Here's a more detailed "Ad-Post" that I posted at AudioCircle incase anyone is interested in checking out.
IeGO Entry level Power Cable L70530 now shipping!!! Check first post for info.


----------



## oicdn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AudioCats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_any info on that DIY cable? .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

IIRC the parts were sourced from here and were Neotech or Romex cable:

VH Audio - Bulk Wire and Cable

 I don't remember the cable being as burly, nor having as much impact on the SQ as this cable did. Synergy maybe? I dunno....

 I'm not getting as much time to listen to these as I'm busy working, but they are playing 24/7 on my laptop....so they're getting burned in...


----------



## AudioCats

Thanks for the info oicdn. I am planning to do some more DIY power cable experiments, that was why I asked...


----------



## oicdn

^ I actually almost bought some ICs you had for sale a couple weeks ago....

 But no problemo on the info on the power cords.


----------



## AudioCats

Looks like the Iego is using different size wires to net the sonic benefits, ranging from the very very fine (in stranded wires) to relativly thick (solid magnet wires -- I am assuming those are magnet wires). Kind of a shotgun approach, pretty neat.


----------



## Maniac

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AudioCats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks like the Iego is using different size wires to net the sonic benefits, ranging from the very very fine (in stranded wires) to relativly thick (solid magnet wires -- I am assuming those are magnet wires). Kind of a shotgun approach, pretty neat._

 

Technically it is not magnet wire, as they require a coat of enamel paint on a wire to be one, and it is bare wire.  But all wire in the cable are made with OCC single crystal process with proprietary copper/gold or copper/gold/sliver alloy, and some strands are silver plated to between 120 to 240um thickness as well. The extra thick plating is needed due to the fact that thin plating of silver will make it sound harsh, thus the plating thickness is roughly 10 times or thicker than what you commonly find elsewhere.


----------



## AudioCats

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Maniac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ But all wire in the cable are made with *OCC single crystal* process_

 

even wires in those $90 lower-end power cords?


----------



## oicdn

^ Yup...I was reading about that. Pretty substantial for a lower priced cable. Perhaps the reason why it sounds so good? There were alot of things (more than I thought would be atleast) packed into the cable.


----------



## Maniac

Did I mention that the conductors are all cryo processed at-240C/-400F for over 20 hours? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And if the wire needs to be drawn into thinner gauge, it uses DIAMOND die without any lube, so that the wire drawn out of it will be pristine with much better surface profile than ones using regular metal die with lube. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The reason the cost can be lowered like that is that all major processes, metal processing, refining, casting, forging, etc are all done by IeGO. Injection molding and other "cheap and easy" stuff then is either out sourced (like injection molding) or done in factory (like bundling wire into the final cable). Thus the cost is kept low by having it almost all done in house.


----------



## Maniac

Any updates? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm anxious to see the results!


----------



## oicdn

Another update coming soon. I've gotta burn in the other cable as I've been forced to only burning in one at a time while here on the road 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's coming soon though...these cables blossom very nicely.


----------



## cafe zeenuts

How is this cable compare to something like the Volex 17604 (belden 19364)??? Is it worth the upgrade???


----------



## Maniac

Iego Power Cords Review: All Five!

 Another review of IeGO cables.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Maniac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Iego Power Cords Review: All Five!

 Another review of IeGO cables. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks for the link. *Jon L* is a member of Head-Fi (he posted in the first page of this thread), and his review of these is so detailed and thorough!


----------



## Kenobi

These Iego PCs are good. I have various versions (different Iego plugs and two versions of the cables)installed in my system and can vouch for the sonic improvement it has made. More transparency, greater tonal texturing and color, very organic/vinyl sounding, rich midrange, improved flow of music, delicate highs and strong, well controlled bass.

 Any other impressions?

 Kenobi


----------

